# the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

bagging an '06 Audi A4 2.0T Quatro


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*









worst build thread ever.

haha jk. excited to see the finished product


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

somethings missing....cant quite put my finger on it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

looks like someone stole your wheels dude


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

And fender liners.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hey darrick. you cant post here. quitter!








jk haha


----------



## Low Life (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

........ why u teasing


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Low Life)*

tyler, you suck. POST MOAR PIXXX! you have llike seven thousand.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

what setup? mgmt?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

funny, my avant is at the same stage like yours. hoping to finish this weekend. what bag/management you running? goodluck on your build! lmk if you need a hand, im in jersey city.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_funny, my avant is at the same stage like yours. hoping to finish this weekend. what bag/management you running? goodluck on your build! lmk if you need a hand, im in jersey city.

ah yes, someone to help us. perfekt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

hey shut up. i'm the builder and the photographer. i got my hands a little full lol


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (2.8turbo)*

Altered Altitude Customs:5 Gallon tank
1 Compressor
5 Dakota Digital Senders (4 for the wheels and 1 for the tank)
Odyssey Series 1 Digital Air Pressure Monitor 
VU4 Accuair 4 Corner Valve Manifold Block
7 switch switch box
Mason-Tech:
Bilstein shocks 
cnc billet aluminum rear bag mounts
Bilstein struts with bags


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

BAGGING THE REAR


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

BAGGING THE FRONT - thats liquid rubber i was pouring into the mold

























































































_Modified by baggednbangin at 6:00 PM 10-23-2009_


_Modified by baggednbangin at 6:02 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

nice.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

RUNNING THE AIR LINES
i ran the air lines along side the brake lines and brought them up through a hole between the rear doors and the rear seats. because the air lines would be rubbing against the bare metal and might eventually create an air leak, i put rubber grommets on the inside and underneath of the car (2 grommets on each side). after i brought them inside the car i located the air lines into the trunk above the wheel wells.


















































_Modified by baggednbangin at 6:25 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Interesting...


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

AND THE USUAL RIPPING THE CAR APART LOL


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

Why exactly is it that you're ripping the whole interior apart?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

why NOT should be the real question








Love the hockey puck idea, so awesome


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

THE KIT AND SHOCKS AND STRUTS
the switch box wires i ran underneath the drivers seat where all the wires for the power and heated seat come from and then ran it under the carpet to the trunk where everything is going to be.
the display i fit into my ash tray.
the tank was painted the same color as the car.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_why NOT should be the real question








Love the hockey puck idea, so awesome

haha thanks. and it just so happened that the hockey puck was the exact diameter as the outside of the bag mount.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Why exactly is it that you're ripping the whole interior apart?









the seats had to be taken out to remove the paneling and molding in order to run the air lines out of the car and the power from the front as well as the wires to send the information to the display and for the switch box.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (media)*


_Quote, originally posted by *media* »_ nice.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_funny, my avant is at the same stage like yours. hoping to finish this weekend. what bag/management you running? goodluck on your build! lmk if you need a hand, im in jersey city.

thank you very much for the offer. just one or two long days and everything will be in and working...and CLEAN


_Modified by baggednbangin at 7:52 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_








worst build thread ever.

haha jk. excited to see the finished product

you and me both lol


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_the seats had to be taken out to remove the paneling and molding in order to run the air lines out of the car and the power from the front as well as the wires to send the information to the display and for the switch box.

There are MUCH easier ways to accomplish that (like through the middle of the car through the center console and then under the carpet and back seat. And please tell me you're running a good size power wire (like, at least 8g) from the batter to the back for the compressor(s)?


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
There are MUCH easier ways to accomplish that (like through the middle of the car through the center console and then under the carpet and back seat. And please tell me you're running a good size power wire (like, at least 8g) from the batter to the back for the compressor(s)?

yes i'm running the proper gauge wire for the compressor. instead of running ithe power wire from the battery and have unnecessary wires attached to the battery, i connected the power wire to the bus bar under the dash where the whole car is getting its power from, then fused it right after.
i know that there are easier ways to install this without taking all of these things out and apart, but my whole idea going into this project was to make it clean and run the electrical in the same bundles of wire that the car was made with. i wanted this to be an extremely clean set up, as it is my daily driver. that is why it is taking me longer to complete then other people.
i will post pictures of the final product. and the only thing that is going to be visible is the tank in the trunk and the switchbox up front.


_Modified by baggednbangin at 7:50 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Why the mounts? Did the mason techs not come with them? Or did you just buy bags and put them over shocks yourself?


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_Why the mounts? Did the mason techs not come with them? Or did you just buy bags and put them over shocks yourself?

yeah the mounts came from mason tech with the shocks and struts. the rear cnc aluminum mounts came with the bags already attached.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

The mounts came with them? Quality








How do you plan on placing the management? Spare wheel well?
What is it that you are shaving down for the rears though?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

now it looks like a build thread. haha get it done. now.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_








The mounts came with them? Quality








How do you plan on placing the management? Spare wheel well?
What is it that you are shaving down for the rears though?

these rubber bump stops, i guess you can call them, i made for the front, because i wanted something with more surface area for the bag to push the car up and down against so it wouldnt break or split. this was a kit i found online. there are two parts and when mixed together, poured into a mold, and let cure for 24 hours or so becomes very hard rubber. perfect for what i wanted it for.
i'm mounting the compressor on its side inside the rear left wheel well in the trunk. there is surprisingly quite a bit of room there. as for the valves and manifold i'm making they are going in the compartment that covers the left rear wheel well. it has a small compartment to store stuff so thats where i'll be putting that stuff. i removed the floor of that compartment so that the compressor can cool down.
as for the rear thing i'm shaving down, thats a hockey puck. that is going on top of the bag and the car to prevent metal on metal contact.
_Modified by baggednbangin at 8:25 PM 10-23-2009_

_Modified by baggednbangin at 8:29 PM 10-23-2009_


_Modified by baggednbangin at 8:31 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_now it looks like a build thread. haha get it done. now.

i'm working on it i'm working on it haha


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

IM sent!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.8turbo)*

woww, impressive thread, tyler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_woww, impressive thread, tyler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks broski


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_
thanks broski









i'm coming over in a little bit. let's get crackin' on this some more. 
..no ****


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
i'm coming over in a little bit. let's get crackin' on this some more. 
..no ****









its pouring out! lol


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks dude


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_
its pouring out! lol









FML. tomorrow i'm busy, and monday night i'm to the city.


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

wathching this thread as my avant is going under this winter


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_
...i know that there are easier ways to install this without taking all of these things out and apart, but my whole idea going into this project was to make it clean and run the electrical in the same bundles of wire that the car was made with. i wanted this to be an extremely clean set up, as it is my daily driver....
_Modified by baggednbangin at 7:50 PM 10-23-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
FML. tomorrow i'm busy, and monday night i'm to the city.









whats new lol. well, if things change you know where to find me.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

got my front bags in! just need to run the lines and i should be ready for a test run. did you work on your car today?


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.8turbo)*

should be a nice end result and i love the hockey puck idea


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

Hey Tyler , looking great so far, with those hockey pucks and liquid rubber top mounts you taking it a little overboard IMO, but i am sure it was your dads idea , can i get a little more information on that kit.
Did you talk to Scott by any chance and cleared things up with original front mounts?


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.8turbo)*

no it was pouring. i work in my driveway. but tomorrow i'll be starting early knowing that its going to be a nice day out







.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GLIgeorge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIgeorge* »_should be a nice end result and i love the hockey puck idea

haha thanks a lot


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Hey Tyler , looking great so far, with those hockey pucks and liquid rubber top mounts you taking it a little overboard IMO, but i am sure it was your dads idea , can i get a little more information on that kit.
Did you talk to Scott by any chance and cleared things up with original front mounts?


yea it was his idea. good thing haha
the website for the liquid rubber is http://www.jgreer.com
scott told me to use the front bump stops and cut them 1/4" above that metal cup we knocked out.

_Modified by baggednbangin at 10:56 PM 10-24-2009_


_Modified by baggednbangin at 10:56 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

FRONT STRUTS
on the upper control arms i spun the bolt around (the bolt head is now where the nut used to be, near the bad) in order to give the air bag more clearance when the car is slammed (thanks misha)
i also lowered the upper control arms 1.5" from original stock position to prolong the life of and take the stress off of the rubber bushings due to the lower ride height of the car (again thank you misha)


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

ALUMINUM MANIFOLD
as shown below i used an 8" aluminum manifold with 3/8" threaded holes. this is where i attached all my senders for my digital display, my flow controllers, and all the ptc fittings.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

looking good man, so much for not doing to much lmao 
once you start modding, it just keeps going
good luck man, if you need a hand just give me a call


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_looking good man, so much for not doing to much lmao 
once you start modding, it just keeps going
good luck man, if you need a hand just give me a call

haha yeah i know. i didnt even want an exhaust when i got this car. all i wanted to do was chip it...and a ton of money spent later, here i am, spending more money lol. oh well. its a hobby, its fun, and i enjoy it...sometimes lol


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

Looks like a clean build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_










If you cut that rubber nub off of the top of the control arm you will get a little lower without any negative effects. Do you plan on doing anything about the control arms hitting the body and inhibiting the car from going lower?


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Looks like a clean build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
If you cut that rubber nub off of the top of the control arm you will get a little lower without any negative effects. Do you plan on doing anything about the control arms hitting the body and inhibiting the car from going lower? 

looks like you're right. i could use another inch in the front. thanks

_Modified by baggednbangin at 10:10 AM 10-25-2009_


_Modified by baggednbangin at 2:52 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Looks like a clean build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
If you cut that rubber nub off of the top of the control arm you will get a little lower without any negative effects. Do you plan on doing anything about the control arms hitting the body and inhibiting the car from going lower? 

i looked under the car and my exhaust downpipe and frame is less than an inch off the ground right now. so i'm not going to drop the front anymore, well maybe a tad, but thats it...the back is another story










_Modified by baggednbangin at 10:22 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

good stuff man...can't wait to see it.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_
i looked under the car and my exhaust downpipe and frame is less than an inch off the ground right now. so i'm not going to drop the front anymore, well maybe a tad, but thats it...the back is another story










..lower it.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_good stuff man...can't wait to see it. 


hey man thanks a lot. can't wait to get it on the road haha


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

showed a couple canadians at work you hockey puck work and they were quite impressed.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_showed a couple canadians at work you hockey puck work and they were quite impressed. 

haha thats funny. thanks


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

COMPRESSOR
made a base plate to mount my compressor on so i wouldnt have to drill into the car.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sexy.. just one compressor?


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

VALVE BLOCK AND ALUMINUM MANIFOLD
using the compartment on the left side of my trunk i mounted my aluminum manifold on the slide out tray and my VU4 ACCUAIR valve block on the back between the rear fender/quarter pannel and the front of the compartment inside the wheel-well area above the copmpressor.
front conceiled:








back:
















front open and slid out:
















front open and not slid out:


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_sexy.. just one compressor? 

yea just one. too much trouble to hide two lol


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
subscribed


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

thank you and thanks for checking it out


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

Your installation is clean as ****








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Your installation is clean as ****








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No kidding!








My only suggestion would be to put some Dynamat or something where you have the compressor or else it's going to be super loud.
Install is super impressive though!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

i told you guys it was going to be a clean setup. thats why its taking me FOREVER lol. yeah i gotta look into something to deaden the sound of the compressor. plus if it gets annoying to the point of not being able to stand it the switch is going to flipped to off haha.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
...Install is super impressive though!









thank you very much. pictures will be up soon of the final product.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
...My only suggestion would be to put some Dynamat or something where you have the compressor or else it's going to be super loud...


just got myself a roll of Dynamat. hope it doesnt get too hot in there. i have ventilation but still.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

lookin good man...definitely like how you solved the front strut situation....once its done, let me know, we should get some shots together...
still waiting on my rubber bushings to replace the poly's i have now up front.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

nice job, build is coming a long great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_just got myself a roll of Dynamat. hope it doesnt get too hot in there. i have ventilation but still.









Shouldn't be too bad since it's only one compressor. And worst case scenario, the thermal breaker in it will trip if it gets too hot to prevent damage.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_lookin good man...definitely like how you solved the front strut situation....once its done, let me know, we should get some shots together...
still waiting on my rubber bushings to replace the poly's i have now up front. 


yea definitely. that'll be cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_nice job, build is coming a long great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

B******BIES.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_B******BIES.

really ant? all the time? lmao!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_









wonderful lmao...i had a few teachers like that


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_
really ant? all the time? lmao!

um, yes all the time.


----------



## A4Quattrot (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Looks like a clean build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
If you cut that rubber nub off of the top of the control arm you will get a little lower without any negative effects. Do you plan on doing anything about the control arms hitting the body and inhibiting the car from going lower? 
 
That and... on a passat but you may get 1/16th of an inch lower with the audi... haha










_Modified by A4Quattrot at 8:46 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

damn, that is super slick


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

sorry guys having a few problems. air leaks and stuff. after pics will be up soon


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (A4Quattrot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Quattrot* »_ 
That and... on a passat but you may get 1/16th of an inch lower with the audi... haha

_Modified by A4Quattrot at 8:46 AM 11-11-2009_

Oh yeah? It got my Audi at least a 1/2" lower before I cut out clearance out for the upper control arms.


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Taj Franz)*

your wiring is extremely well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Slampig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slampig* »_your wiring is extremely well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

thanks to D.TEK for these amazing photos.
...here are some photos of the finished product...well almost finished product. not yet happy with height. its gotta get LOWER. i'll be working on that. more pictures to come


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

so sexy


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_so sexy









thank you


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

love it.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

Man, VSXXs look INSANE on there. nicely done


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_love it. 



_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Man, VSXXs look INSANE on there. nicely done























thanks guys. i really appreciate it. 


_Modified by baggednbangin at 7:41 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good. never been a huge white wheel fan but those look nice


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

Yeah, looks AMAZING! I love the white wheels on the gray, good choice. 
Now you just need to get WAY lower. Your current aired out height should be what your drive height is.









Here is why you aren't low:
In the rear, you need to cut the bump stops off the plastic cover for the shock. Leave the part inside the plastic, but cut off the part outside.
And the hockey pucks are completely unnecessary.








In the front, you need to shorten the Bilsteins by an inch or so. To get the car as low as possible in the front, the compressed strut should be about 17" tall. Also, cut off the little rubber nub from the top of the upper control arms, it's just a little bumpstop.
















(First generation Aerosports, old school baby!)
If you know this already, don't mind me. But thought I'd throw it out there for you or for anyone else looking at this in the future.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Capt. Obvious)*

^^^ thats what i was planning on doing in the front. as for the back its more complicated besides me never cut the bump stops because i knew that the wheels were going to poke out and i didnt want the car to drop on the wheels and damage the fenders. i'm going to get the hubs of the rear wheels grinded down to tuck and then as soon as i know that they are going to miss the fenders i'm removing the bump stops completely (cutting almost all of the rubber off). the hockey puck idea was necessary and it was to act as a buffer for the top of the bag mount and the body so that i wouldnt hear knocking noise whenever i hit a bump. i know someone it has happened to and the noise drove him nuts. but like i said there are more things i need to do. this was the second day out on air ride so i was just taking it out for a test drive. i have till spring to get it right. but thank you for your input


_Modified by baggednbangin at 8:42 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

keep the wheels. dont be stupid. everyone loves them.

oh, PS everyone, he wants to get rid of the wheels because the rear doesnt TUCK. wah.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_keep the wheels. dont be stupid. everyone loves them.

oh, PS everyone, he wants to get rid of the wheels because the rear doesnt TUCK. wah.









dumb ass. i'll get them to tuck...with a little machine work haha


----------



## bc2240 (Jul 24, 2008)

hi, im here for the gangbang


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

car looks great!


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

do werk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_dumb ass. i'll get them to tuck...with a little machine work haha

You don't need machine work, you need camber. I tucked rim with et28 18x10s with 255/35s on them. You can make those work.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
You don't need machine work, you need camber. I tucked rim with et28 18x10s with 255/35s on them. You can make those work.

i know but i dont want to camper it so much that i just go through tires left and right. its my everyday car. i dont wanna wear out my summer tires and winter tires. plus with that much camber around where i live i'll be bending rims all the time.
for looks it would look wild, i dont doubt that but for reliability i cant camber them like that. it's just not worth it.
the rears are 19x9.5 with 225/35 tires


_Modified by baggednbangin at 11:26 AM 12-8-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

What's the et on those wheels?
And I get normal rear tire wear, even running -5 degrees in the rear.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_What's the et on those wheels?
And I get normal rear tire wear, even running -5 degrees in the rear.

19x8 front and 19x9.5 rear with 34 offset with 225/35-19 tires all around.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

What Capt Said. I have the rear camber maxed out, and the fronts are wearing a bit quicker that the rears. Its more that just camber that wears the tires, toe and weight factor in also. even if you tires wear un even. next season you put them on, just before, swap the tires left to right on the wheels so that the worn patch is towards the outside.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

makes sense, but my problem is that the wheels are still poking quite a bit. even if i camber them i dont think i will clear.
oh and thanks for the above comment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by baggednbangin at 7:04 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_makes sense, but my problem is that the wheels are still poking quite a bit. even if i camber them i dont think i will clear.

The more you camber, the more you'll clear. And the lower you go, the more you'll camber.
Trust me, just set your camber to the max setting as a test and see what it gets you:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...10830


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
The more you camber, the more you'll clear. And the lower you go, the more you'll camber.
Trust me, just set your camber to the max setting as a test and see what it gets you:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...10830

i will try it, but like i said before the roads around where i live stink and i'm just not too excited to bend a rim especially since i have little rubber on the wheel and to top it all off they're stretched. of course shaving down the wheel hub is a last resort. i dont want to do anything thats irreversible and that cant be fixed. hopefully we get a little warm weather so i can try that. if not, i got till spring haha


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

play with your camber first, and then shave the hub. 
because remember....b*tches love poke.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_play with your camber first, and then shave the hub. 
because remember....b*tches love poke. 

haha poke looks good but if it prevents me from dropping the car and i cant camber it enough to tuck then......well you know.
but yeah. hopefully it works without shaving the hub down


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

i need to do this camber-jawn too. DIY looks simple enough thanks darrick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_COMPRESSOR
made a base plate to mount my compressor on so i wouldnt have to drill into the car.


























There is a problem here.
When you flipped the from leg around you left the front cover only held on by 2 screws.
Unless, you legthen the alan bolts and nutted the other end. You cant really see the front.



_Modified by [email protected] at 2:08 PM 12-9-2009_


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build ([email protected])*

not exactly sure what you're talking about but when i spun the bracket around on the compressor i used the longer alan bolts to hold on the bracket that was used to stand it straight up and down and the smaller ones to hold the compressor together that are not being used to hold the bracket on. all the bolts are accounted for. did i answer it?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (d.tek)*

tits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

dont run this pump like this.
look at the lower 2 bolts. They are run backwards. 
the threads are in the block, your holding the leg on fine, but nothing is holding the head on the lower front. The 2 top bolts are holding it on and the vibration will snap them clean off then the hole head will go flying off.
I will go edit the pic.


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

IM sent..


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (d.tek)*

dtek that is pure sex right there!! you are the MAN!!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (Ke[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_dont run this pump like this.
look at the lower 2 bolts. They are run backwards. 
the threads are in the block, your holding the leg on fine, but nothing is holding the head on the lower front. The 2 top bolts are holding it on and the vibration will snap them clean off then the hole head will go flying off.
I will go edit the pic.

holy crap! i didnt see that. thanks for ponting that out man. i will definitely spin those around. thanks for looking out....you shouldnt have said anything though. with this economy the way it is you should be thinking about job security lmao!! jk thank you for pointing that one out though.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_









dtek! you got anymore pics. all i got is this and the five you put up on your flikr page. they are amazing photos...I WANT THEM ALL lol!!!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

^ ^ ^ = car porn! lol


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

you cocky sonofab!!tch


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_you cocky sonofab!!tch

i'm not cocky


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_
i'm not cocky

it was a joke dude. lighten up.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
it was a joke dude. lighten up.









oh....ha....ha. lol


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

this thread is getting booooringgg! tyler kick it up a notch bro!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

and now everyone will have their hopes up since you bumped it. haha way to go.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_and now everyone will have their hopes up since you bumped it. haha way to go.


muahaha that was my plannnnn


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_

muahaha that was my plannnnn









I Hate Chu.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoldierSide16)*


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
and now everyone will have their hopes up since you bumped it. haha way to go. 



_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_

muahaha that was my plannnnn









lol AWESOME!!!!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*

HERE ARE A FEW MORE PHOTOS THANKS TO D.TEK
ENJOY....


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*









The second and third pictures are absolutely jaw-dropping. KEEP THE WHITE WORKS!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_








The second and third pictures are absolutely jaw-dropping. KEEP THE WHITE WORKS!

oh i am. i just gotta get them to fit so i can slam the thing to the ground.








i love the first one the most. but all the pics are amazing. d.tek did an awesome job.


_Modified by baggednbangin at 1:08 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (baggednbangin)*

lets keep this goin' titty face.
we gota start splitting your wheels.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*









Such a sick shot.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_lets keep this goin' titty face.
we gota start splitting your wheels.

titty face lmao


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Such a sick shot.









thanks man!


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_COMPRESSOR
made a base plate to mount my compressor on so i wouldnt have to drill into the car.









Can you give me some more info about the metal inserts? what size and such. I love the idea of clocking the compressor to fit under. very nice.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looks real good man...nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOHC91GLI* »_
Can you give me some more info about the metal inserts? what size and such. I love the idea of clocking the compressor to fit under. very nice.



they are called t-nuts and they can be found at lowe's or home depot or any hardware store. to figure the internal thread. you need to find a machine screw that will fit through the mount holes in the compressor. The get the matching T-nuts.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

tyler nuts? lol


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_

they are called t-nuts and they can be found at lowe's or home depot or any hardware store. to figure the internal thread. you need to find a machine screw that will fit through the mount holes in the compressor. The get the matching T-nuts. 


thanks i totally forgot to answer his question. haha. but yeah they can be found at any hardware store. drill the holes and hammer them in the bottom. nice and clean


_Modified by baggednbangin at 12:29 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_tyler nuts? lol

lol no comment


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_ALUMINUM MANIFOLD









Where did you get this from? I was considering making one myself out of copper...


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (ChrisPop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisPop* »_
Where did you get this from? 

He is Tyler. He just mysteriously gets really cool things, and then tells you "my dad found it."
..i really think he just likes keeping his secrets to himself to be extra cool.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
He is Tyler. He just mysteriously gets really cool things, and then tells you "my dad found it."
..i really think he just likes keeping his secrets to himself to be extra cool.

















lmao you're a dumb ass. hey you should do air ride and dont worry i'll be there every day to give you a hand. i'll be there 110% LMAO
you are not lviing this one down haha


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: the OMG I'M RUNNING OUT OF MONEY build (ChrisPop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisPop* »_
Where did you get this from? I was considering making one myself out of copper...

http://www.manifoldcenter.com


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)

^which exact manifold did you get from there im looking for similar build


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (pietrovito157)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pietrovito157* »_^which exact manifold did you get from there im looking for similar build


3/8" threaded holes with 3 ports each. one set of ports for each sensor. 4 wheels and 1 tank


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (baggednbangin)*

that's awesome. very nice pics


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rubAdubDUB01* »_that's awesome. very nice pics 

thanks a bunch. it was a "learning experience" to say the least







lol


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*and now i'm selling my whole set up! *


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

HERE IS THE LINK 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5657772-Part-out!!


----------

